# New Spanish moderator - Ayutuxte



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Ayutuxte has joined as a moderator of the Spanish forums.

Glad to have you with us, Ayutuxte!

Mike


----------



## rocamadour

Enhorabuena y suerte, Ayutuxte!


----------



## brian

Woohoo!  Hoorah!  Bienvenido!!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Ay, Ay, Ayu, Ayutu (difícil) ao clube! Divirta-se!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congratulations, Ayutuxte! 
Y... isuerte!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Thanks friends! I'm very glad to be joining you in the team.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome to the club, mate!


----------



## Silvia10975

¡¡Enhorabuena querido Ayutuxte!! Bienvenido en el team


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Thanks for your welcome Paul! 
¡Muchas gracias por el recibimiento s10975!


----------



## rocamadour

Estamos esperando, con curiosidad,  que escojas tu nuevo mod-nombre...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

rocamadour said:


> Estamos esperando, con curiosidad, que escojas tu nuevo mod-nombre...


 
Pues aún no lo decido. Así que seguimos en espera

Saludes,


----------



## ILT

¡Bienvenido Ayutuxte! 
Bienvenido al equipo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Gracias ILT. Agradezco tu bienvenida.


----------



## fsabroso

Amigo mio, Felicitaciones y Bienvenido al equipo.

Que bueno, ahora no me preocupare de presentar mi income tax a tiempo, y hacer la "long form" 

Bienvenido Ayuxtute


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades Ayuxtute.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

fsabroso said:


> Amigo mio, Felicitaciones y Bienvenido al equipo.
> 
> Que bueno, ahora no me preocupare de presentar mi income tax a tiempo, y hacer la "long form"
> 
> Bienvenido Ayuxtute


 
Gracias FSabroso, pero sobretodo por tu ayuda y guía.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Kibramoa said:


> Muchas felicidades Ayuxtute.


 
Muchas gracias Kibramoa.

Te agradezco la congratulación, pero especialmente por el regalito. Delicioso estaba el refresco.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hola Ayutuxte,

Bienvenido al Foro!

Cheers!
con tu regalito (Cola o Champagne?)

jana.bo


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Ayutuxte! 

Mucha suerte en la nueva aventura que emprendes. Estoy segura de que serás un gran moderador.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

jana.bo99 said:


> Hola Ayutuxte,
> 
> Bienvenido al Foro!
> 
> Cheers!
> con tu regalito (Cola o Champagne?)
> 
> jana.bo


 
Thanks dear Jana for your welcome. Actually both of them: cola and champagne, a traditional and delicious Salvadorean soft drink, as you can see in the very patriotic label.

Regards,


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Felicidades Ayutuxte!
> 
> Mucha suerte en la nueva aventura que emprendes. Estoy segura de que serás un gran moderador.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
Gracias estimada amiga Tampiqueña. Aprecio mucho tu saludo.


----------



## EmilyD

*Mazel Tov *!, Ayutuxte !

_Nomi_


----------



## ireney

I just noticed I haven't added my congratulations yet! Let me congratulate us moderators now then for such a wonderful addition to our team  

Welcome


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades Ayutuxte y bienvenido al modi-club! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

EmilyD said:


> *Mazel Tov *!, Ayutuxte !
> 
> _Nomi_


 
Double thanks Emily: For your congratulations as well as for allowing me to learn a new expression: *Mazel Tov*. I've already adopted it and added it to my vocabulary

Regards,


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Gévy said:


> ¡Felicidades Ayutuxte y bienvenido al modi-club!
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gracias muchas gracias Gévy por tus parabienes. Estoy seguro que haremos un buen equipo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

ireney said:


> I just noticed I haven't added my congratulations yet! Let me congratulate us moderators now then for such a wonderful addition to our team
> 
> Welcome


 
Thanks again Ireney. It's a big pleasure for me, to be a member of the "mod-team".


----------



## fenixpollo

Glad to see it's official now, A.  VERY happy to have you on the team!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

fenixpollo said:


> Glad to see it's official now, A. VERY happy to have you on the team!


 
Muchas, muchísimas thanks Fénix por la welcome.


----------



## pyan

Welcome Ayutuxte

Good to have you on board.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

pyan said:


> Welcome Ayutuxte
> 
> Good to have you on board.


 
Thanks Pyan.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome!

It's great to have you join us, and great to have El Salvador represented in the mod squad.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It's great to have you join us, and great to have El Salvador represented in the mod squad.


 
Thanks Chaska Ñawi.


----------



## mirx

Felicidades Ayu...

Un abrazo.

"Si se puede, si se puede..¨."


----------



## cuchuflete

Como habrá dicho algún perito en su aldea, "¡Bienvenido al manicomio!"


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

mirx said:


> Felicidades Ayu...
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> "Si se puede, si se puede..¨."


 
Gracias Mirx y claro que podemos, pero por supuesto contando con tu ayuda y de los demás compañeros, sin lo cual, no se podría.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

cuchuflete said:


> Como habrá dicho algún perito en su aldea, "¡Bienvenido al manicomio!"


 
Pues no creo enloquecer más de lo que ya estoy Cuchuflete, pero vamos a ver si me enloquezco aún más o me vuelvo cuerdo (aunque eso creo es imposible).

Gracias por tu saludo.


----------



## ryba

Good choice!

Sos un grande, Ayutuxte y seguí así, humano y helpful, making these forums a better place.

Te felicito. 

(muy Spanglish lo mío)


----------

